# Apisto



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

I am new to these fish as I've just gotten a pair of double red agassizis. I currently have several African tanks so this is a new adventure. Do I need to worry about Ph in my Apisto tank (my ph is around 7.8)? I would like for this pair to breed if possible. Will a pleco eat the eggs if I get to that point? Thanks!!


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

Pleco can possibly eat the eggs...more likely so at night. Your Ph is just fine...I would check your water hardness too but I would guess it is more than likely fine as well.


----------



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks papasmurf!!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is the smileyface supposed to be a zero? as in 7.0? That's just fine. If it's like 7.8, that's going to make the fish uncomfortable though it probably won't kill them.


----------



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

It's an 8. So far they seem to be very happy. Everything I have read says not to worry too much about pH, though. My water is pretty hard and that sounds like it could be more of a concern. Is this concerned less since they are not wild caught fish?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Tank raised fish are certainly more adaptable concerning water parameters. Did you get them from a local breeder?


----------



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

Got them from a very reputable lfs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wrote up a response 2 days ago. Not sure where it went...

Water hardness is more of a factor than pH. Depending on where the LFS got them, you may be ok. See how things go. You could always use RO water and buffer that to your needs. Or add peat to your filtration. Then again, consistency is more important.


----------



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Iggy!! The pair seem to be doing well so far. The male is very active and comes up to see me at feeding time. The female mostly hides, but is eating and looks good. It seems the female has no interest in the male at this point. He chases her around and nips at her. I'm hoping at some point she will accept him.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.

I forgot to add something about checking your gH and kH. Your LFS should do this for free, or you can buy a kit. Something to look into if no spawns or problems arise...


----------



## peacock-mark (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got the kit to test those things, Iggy. I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## jmty (Sep 3, 2013)

what is a good kit to test water hardness.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

jmty said:


> what is a good kit to test water hardness.


I have an API kit for gH and kH. If you have an LFS you trust, you could always have them do it for free. I've used my $12 kit 3 times.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

jmty said:


> what is a good kit to test water hardness.


Ideally, to test hardness you should have a gH test kit and a TDS meter. You can get TDS meters for $15-100 depending on the quality of the unit. The online store named after a certain rainforest and the site named after a body of water has tons of them.


----------

